# Rexon blade holders



## Dalboy (23 Mar 2009)

Does any one know of replacement quick change blade clamps that will fit the Rexon SS16SA scroll saw. Where would I get them. Any help would be appreciated :?:


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2009)

I don't know of any specifically for the Rexon SS16SA, but perhaps Frank Pozsgai over in the US might be able to help out.

As a matter of interest, how long have you had your Rexon and how do you find it (apart from the clamps)?

Gill


----------



## Dalboy (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the reply Gill have just looked at that site they have what I am after but with postage at what they are asking. I will look in the UK first

As for the Rexon I have completed a couple of items and found it good to work with but the I have only had it for a couple of weeks. If I can find a way of downloading images without going through something like Photobucket then I will put some on here


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2009)

A couple of years ago the postage would have been offset by the favourable currency exchange rate. Now things are different  .

I wouldn't be surprised if the exchange rate has produced an adverse effect on Mike Moorlach's sales of FD blades to the UK.

Gill


----------



## Dalboy (24 Mar 2009)

Gill

you mention FD blades are these the ones most scrollers use if so is there a supplier in the UK


----------

